# New IMAX theater in Fort Myers, FL



## rhambling

Just heard that Fort Myers, FL will be getting our own IMAX theater at Gulf Cast Town Center. Opens up on Nov 7, 2008.

http://www.regmovies.com/content/GulfCoastTownCenterIMAX.aspx


----------

